# Western hypocrisy at its finest: solomon islands



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 2, 2022)

*Ukraine is a sovereign nation blabla.

China forms some kind of alliance with the Solomon Islands, a sovereign nation.

Australia threatens China. US does not rule out military intervention.

https://hindupost.in/world/us-issues-military-threat-to-solomon-islands/*


Anyone care to defend or explain the blatant hypocrisy?


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Yes. The actors are global and do not care about local affairs.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 3, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Anyone care to defend or explain the blatant hypocrisy?


They now excuse their own hypocrisy, which is practically a belief system in itself at this point, by accusing you of "whataboutism" for pointing any of it out.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2022)

I'm not seeing much of a parallel here, this is just geopolitics as usual.  The US isn't stopping the Solomon Islands from entering into a security guarantee/contract with China, we just don't want China establishing military bases there, which would be seen as a potential threat to Hawaii.

Finding examples of American imperialism is like finding hay in a haystack, you don't have to go reaching.  This is basically "whataboutism: the thread," and could've been submitted as a reply to the Ukraine thread instead.  Nothing you can say will make Putin's actions less atrocious and/or worthy of condemnation.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I'm not seeing much of a parallel here, this is just geopolitics as usual.  The US isn't stopping the Solomon Islands from entering into a security guarantee/contract with China, we just don't want China establishing military bases there, which would be seen as a potential threat to Hawaii.
> 
> Finding examples of American imperialism is like finding hay in a haystack, you don't have to go reaching.  This is basically "whataboutism: the thread," and could've been submitted as a reply to the Ukraine thread instead.  Nothing you can say will make Putin's actions less atrocious and/or worthy of condemnation.


Whataboutism is not an argument. If you tell me not to drink alcohol while you are drinking alcohol, I don´t have to talk to you.
Up until a few months ago Russia was not stopping Ukraine from joining NATO either.  They were threatening Ukraine. "We do not rule out military intervention if you let China build a base on your island", says America.

Hawaii is extremely far away. And even if the Solomon Islands were right next to Hawaii, the US is insisting on Ukrainians sovereignty, so the distance make no difference.

In addition, the US and arguably even the Australians (besides the Aborigines) have no cultural or genetic ties to that region.


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Whataboutism is not an argument.


Yeah, that's what I just said.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Hawaii is extremely far away. And even if the Solomon Islands were right next to Hawaii, the US is insisting on Ukrainians sovereignty, so the distance make no difference.


The US is not threatening nor contesting the Solomon Islands' sovereignty.  So again, apples and oranges.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, that's what I just said.
> 
> 
> The US is not threatening nor contesting the Solomon Islands' sovereignty.  So again, apples and oranges.


They said they didn´t rule out force. If I said this to you, I could be banned from here or social media sites. It is like the Mafia saying "it would be too bad if something happened to your nice island"


----------



## Xzi (May 3, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> They said they didn´t rule out force. If I said this to you, I could be banned from here or social media sites. It is like the Mafia saying "it would be too bad if something happened to your nice island"


It was an empty threat directed at China, and nothing will come of it.  Again: geopolitics as usual from two world powers and uneasy allies.  Even if it were something more, two wrongs don't make a right, now do they?


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2022)

I am very confused as to why Australia is considered a “Western” nation when it’s literally right under Asia


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am very confused as to why Australia is considered a “Western” nation when it’s literally right under Asia


Because it is a part of (western) civilisation.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Because it is a part of (western) civilisation.


That’s just dumb. I get that it’s just some cultural, social, and political topic but it just makes no sense to name that after a direction and then ignore the location. I digress though and just wanted my soup box for that one annoyance to me.


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That’s just dumb. I get that it’s just some cultural, social, and political topic but it just makes no sense to name that after a direction and then ignore the location. I digress though and just wanted my soup box for that one annoyance to me.


Nono its a valid question. I think it is important to understand that when australia was populated it waw one of the few places that were civilized by western men. Today civilisation and technology has been exported form the western world to the rest, therefore the contrast isnt that clear anymore.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 4, 2022)

https://www.smh.com.au/world/oceani...s-an-act-of-colonisation-20220503-p5ai0v.html

A former Australian military leader calls it an "act of colonisation", thereby declaring colonisation as reprehensible. That´s rich, coming from an European Australian.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2022)

true.

same way sovereign nation Taiwan is threaten by China.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 5, 2022)

Flame said:


> true.
> 
> same way sovereign nation Taiwan is threaten by China.


Except that - as far as I know - the Solomon Islands do not claim to be Australia/America, nor have been Australia/America, nor are not recognized as a sovereign state by the majority of UN members (which is constantly used as an argument regarding Ukraine), nor were they split in a civil war with Australia/America.

If Ukraine one day decides to take back Donbass, that would be more comparable to Taiwan.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2022)

... Had anyone even read the article in the op?

One of the most senior US officials in the Pacific has refused to rule out military action against the Solomon Islands if it were to allow China to establish a military base there, saying that the security deal between the countries presented “potential regional security implications” for the US and other allies.


Of course they can't rule it out. If I'm going to do secret stuff in my basement, i can't expect the police to'rule out a house warrant'because i want them to not do that.

I don't deny that"respond accordingly"sounds like a threat, but I'm not presuming the us will suddenly send 100'000 soldiers to Solomon borders under the pretense of training until its suddenly an invasion.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> ... Had anyone even read the article in the op?
> 
> One of the most senior US officials in the Pacific has refused to rule out military action against the Solomon Islands if it were to allow China to establish a military base there, saying that the security deal between the countries presented “potential regional security implications” for the US and other allies.
> 
> ...


Woah woah. Russia send 100.000 soldiers to ITS border as a show of force in order to keep the Ukrainian government from violating Minsk 2. The Ukrainian government felt emboldened by the West and ignored the show of force.

China says it is not establishing a base there. Nor have they started. Yet there are already threats. Let them actually go ahead and America will travel half the world to show they mean business.

I am not arguing whether the Russians were right or wrong. I am just pointing out the hypocrisy. As with COVID19 (save lives! or: freedom!) and abortion (my body my choice! or: save the babies!) I seem to be the only person with a consistent view.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Woah woah. Russia send 100.000 soldiers to ITS border as a show of force in order to keep the Ukrainian government from violating Minsk 2. The Ukrainian government felt emboldened by the West and ignored the show of force.
> 
> China says it is not establishing a base there. Nor have they started. Yet there are already threats. Let them actually go ahead and America will travel half the world to show they mean business.
> 
> I am not arguing whether the Russians were right or wrong. I am just pointing out the hypocrisy. As with COVID19 (save lives! or: freedom!) and abortion (my body my choice! or: save the babies!) I seem to be the only person with a consistent view.


Oh, they're not? I must've missed that part(sorry... It's still very early here) 

So basically the us is going to 'respond accordingly' to not building a military base? By doing what? Not building two us military bases?

And... you're not arguing about Russia? Except in the part where you're comparing it with what the us is doing, you mean?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Oh, they're not? I must've missed that part(sorry... It's still very early here)
> 
> So basically the us is going to 'respond accordingly' to not building a military base? By doing what? Not building two us military bases?
> 
> And... you're not arguing about Russia? Except in the part where you're comparing it with what the us is doing, you mean?


I am not arguing whether Russia did sth wrong. I am accused of "whataboutism" (as if that´s an argument) when I compare the situation to Cuba 1962. Then let´s talk about current events. (Biden: "That´s been 5 days ago. Come on, man!") The mainstream view is: Russia is evil. Ukraine is a sovereign country. Yet the US is not evil for threatening a smaller country much further away just because of one possible Chinese military base. Go figure.
The US is responding to a potential military base. That´s why they are announcing a potential use of force. The mere paper is already dangerous.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2022)

Yeah, whatever. I don't care about your mental gymnastics enough to try to disprove the errors in your reasoning.

Feel free to believe the west is hypocrite.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Yeah, whatever. I don't care about your mental gymnastics enough to try to disprove the errors in your reasoning.
> 
> Feel free to believe the west is hypocrite.


How is it not? Do the Solomon Islands have the right to house Chinese troops or not?
Is Canada (theoretically) allowed to? Cause that´s the equivalent to Ukraine and Russia.


----------



## Viri (May 6, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Is Canada (theoretically) allowed to? Cause that´s the equivalent to Ukraine and Russia.


Yes, and the world would laugh at America, and rightfully so.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 6, 2022)

Western nations have been butting in to other countries since... Well, the days of "New Spain" and such.

But hey, that wasn't an "invasion," it was an "improvement."


----------



## LoggerMan (May 6, 2022)

Because of the Islands very close proximity to Australia they should have fallen in line with Australia. Problem is that the greedy government of Australia has been cutting hundreds of millions of dollars in aid to the Islands in the past few years. Naturally if China makes a better offer the Islands would be foolish not to take it. But the Islands are so very close to Australia, so really the blame should go to the Australian government for not staying best pals with the Islands in the first place. And really the US is to blame too; the US should have seen this coming and made sure Australia made the better offer to the Islands. Now that the Islands has committed to a deal with China it is probably too late for Australia to just start offering cash prizes again to get it back.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

Viri said:


> Yes, and the world would laugh at America, and rightfully so.


You can bet your ass the US would stop Canada violently, seeing how they are even interested in the Solomon f*cking islands.


----------



## tabzer (May 6, 2022)

hypocritical - behaving in a way that suggests one has higher standards or more noble beliefs than is the case.

I do not think that the west is hypocritical.  That would require the pretense of standards.  When lying and disinformation is the name of the game, you'd be a schmuck to believe the whole "we've got standards" shtick to be anything other than a blatant lie.  Nobody is pretending to tell the truth anymore.


----------



## Viri (May 6, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You can bet your ass the US would stop Canada violently if they are even interested about the Solomon f*cking islands.


Of course I know, they would kick them out of NATO and embargo them, just like Cuba. But the world would still laugh at America for allowing such a thing to happen in the first place. And the US would deserve it.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

Viri said:


> Of course I know, they would kick them out of NATO and embargo them, just like Cuba. But the world would still laugh at America for allowing such a thing to happen in the first place. And the US would deserve it.


It could theoretically happen if China overtakes the US as the economic superpower and offers Canada a better deal (just as the EU offered Ukraine a deal in 2014).


----------



## Viri (May 6, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> It could theoretically happen if China overtakes the US as the economic superpower and offers Canada a better deal (just as the EU offered Ukraine a deal in 2014).


I'm not saying if it can or cannot happen. I'm just saying everyone knows how the US would react, we seen how they reacted to Cuba. And the world would laugh at America if it did happen to them with Canada.


----------



## linuxares (May 6, 2022)

Hmm mass-murdering facists (with a communist sigel) that have no problems causing problem for the world if they want. Yeah I don't want them as my neighbor either...


----------



## tabzer (May 6, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Hmm mass-murdering facists (with a communist sigel) that have no problems causing problem for the world if they want. Yeah I don't want them as my neighbor either...



America doesn't have a communist sigil unless you are referring to the SDG icon.


----------



## linuxares (May 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> America doesn't have a communist sigil unless you are referring to the SDG icon.


Well, I ment the CCCP


----------



## tabzer (May 6, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Well, I ment the CCCP



Same difference.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 6, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Well, I ment the CCCP


The CCCP has not been in power in 30 years.


----------



## Stone_Wings (May 6, 2022)

Trump loves you.


----------



## leon315 (May 6, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> *Ukraine is a sovereign nation blabla.
> 
> China forms some kind of alliance with the Solomon Islands, a sovereign nation.
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia for 2 decades used weapons bought from USA and committed massacre in Yemen which is x10 times worse than Ukraine today, yet we see almost no reports or condanment about human rights from any west world.

As soon as all oil from Meddle East are paid with US dollar and they are considered US allies, so we all just give shit.


----------

